# 1st time @ groomer's-I feel like a failure



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

:crying::crying::crying:
I took Lilly to the groomer's this morning for her first cut (since she's been w/us) & they found a few mats on her paws&back legs. I brush AND COMB her everyday very carefully and if she has any mats I just work them out. Well,the groomer called back&said they couldn't work the mats out b/c that would be torturing her & they were going to shave her down. They said theres no way she could have got mats in a couple days& that I need to comb her out&stop just brushing her. I felt so humiliated. I work very hard to keep her in good shape&she's totally my pride&joy. I feel like a bad mom b/c I missed a few spots &now she's going to have to be shaved down. Has this happened to anyone else or am I the only one?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Last time around, I must have neglected Abbey (I had been away on a few trips) - I thought she was good, but my groomer yelled at me!!!

It happens, you'll get it. If you're not showing her, and find a matt...if it's too hard to work out...just cut it out...:innocent:...I do it...shhhhh.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

*Doesn't make you a bad mommy...*

if you forget a few spots. You will be amazed at how easy that is especially if your girl moves alot during grooming time. Just take your time with your daily groomings and go about it systematically. Start with legs and then body or however you want to do it. Make a checklist in your head and I am sure you will never have another situation like this again. Also, if she moves too much the brushes or comb might be too uncomfortable. If you haven't already, you can try the Madan or CC brushes. They are more comfortable for them. But don't feel bad...you live and learn and with the fluffs you can never stop learning!:thumbsup: On the plus side...I am sure she will look lovely with her new summer cut!:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Blaire,

Harry was my first maltese. I brushed him every day, and just like you, at his first grooming appointment, the groomer said he had to be shaved down because there were mats. I was so upset and also embarrassed... not to mention the fact that my cute little puppy now looked like a cute little white mouse...lol. But the groomer said not to worry about it... hair grows fast. He also showed me what tools to use to brush and comb Harry and how to do it the right way. It didn't happen overnight, but I learned through trial and error, and through reading posts here, what works and what doesn't. Harry's hair is pretty fine and silky, so it's fairly easy to manage. But Teddy has a thick, cottony coat and I swear he can mat in a minute. 

So, don't beat yourself up about this. You'll learn how to work with Lilly's hair. And hair does grow back. At least she'll be cool for the summer.... right?

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd tell her to ONLY cut out (NOT shave) the areas with matts, and to do it as conservatively as possible. My personal feeling is if the matts are in a few locations only, shaving her completely down is NOT necessary. Seems like way overkill to me. Alternatively, you could pick her up and go to a different groomer. 

I have a groomer I adore, thanks to Pam (Pammy4501). She is able to get out any matts Cozette has without "torturing" her. I told her how a lot of people with Maltese end up with their pets shaved for what seems like relatively minor matting-- she said that it is certainly quicker and easier and some groomers would rather not take the time to carefully work on matts.

I realize not everyone has the same philosophy and not all groomers have the same experience or expertise, but it is well worth finding that special groomer who can go the extra mile for you and your fluff.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would just tell the to cut the mats out - no need to shave! They are taking the lazy way out, IMO. I will even cut mats out on my show dogs if it is in the belly/leg/armpit area. Don't let them make you feel like garbage - and I can tell you one thing - mats CAN happen over night. when I brought Emma home from Westminster, it was a good thing I was planning on shaving her because in 24 hours, she became a matted nightmare and was previously completely mat free because my daughter showed her at Westminster. If it's not too late, call them back and tell them to NOT shave her and just cut the mats out!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most groomers are paid by the # of dogs they do in a day. If they find even 1 tiny mat, they often won't take the time to work it out; thinking the fluff must be COVERED in mats -- NOT. Instead -- they'll just shave the dog an go onto the next one. That's why a good groomer that will work with you is worth his/her weight in gold.

Personally, I would look for a different groomer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm with Jackie and Stacy -- I don't seem to be able to get every single mat out. I would say by now I get 95% out but when I get to the groomer, there she is patiently cutting them out with a scissors or thinning shears. I am able to stay for the grooming so I see what she finds. This time she did find a lot of mats under Tyler's arms and did shave there -- asking me first. No one will see it and I think it's his harness...we go out so much more now that winter's over. My groomer always says to me that I do so much better than almost all of the long-haired dog owners pets she grooms. I think that a lot of grooming places do take the easy way out. They just shave them and that's it. Wham, bam, thank you, ma'am. (You can tell I worked with Dan Rather years ago:HistericalSmiley I would look at other groomers especially if there are any who are mobile groomers who come to you.
But don't feel bad. It isn't your fault. Maltese are very high maintenance in the grooming (and some other) departments. I use a Madam brush which I love, a steel comb and importantly a detangling spray!! And Tyler isn't in full coat.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

My groomer is wonderful. My MeMe had mats and my groomer told me not to worry she could get everyone out and she did. She is wonderful. My babies come back from grooming very happy and not shaking. I think your groomer was very thoughtless and rude. I would find another. JMO


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Update: My husband just went to pick her up b/c I'm just too upset to step foot in their right now & she's not even ready yet. It's already been 3 hours! My gut told me to just walk out with her&go somewhere else. Next time I'm trusting my instinct. Unfortunately it's too late for her to not be shaved but my husband&mother both agree w/you all that the groomer took the lazy way out&we'll NEVER go their again! I knew all you wonderful people here on SM would share your insight but thanks so much for all your comforting messages. It's making me feel a lot better about the whole situation...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce gets matts from playing lol , and when he has to many i just cut them off, usually u cant even tell ! next time u will know , and u havent done anything wrong ! but i can tell u one thing, it grows fast , i groomed dolce myself , first time w clippers once like in feb and i ended up leaving him pink he was so short , and it grew fast !


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Lilly may be going through a coat change somewhat now too at her age. The coat mats much more easily then. It is ridiculous to shave her down for a few mats. Don't feel badly at all.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

No, don't feel like a bad mommie! If she's growing into adult coat, that puppy fur mats in a blink! At least Spookie did. It was like the mat monster got in her fur to play. It does get better, and it will grow! I would find a new Groomer though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is torture to demat a severely matted dog IMO. I would never do it to my own dog, much less a clients.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> It happens, you'll get it. If you're not showing her, and find a matt...if it's too hard to work out...just cut it out...:innocent:...I do it...shhhhh.


I do the same thing if I find a small matt that is too hard to work out. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I would just tell the to cut the mats out - no need to shave! They are taking the lazy way out, IMO. I will even cut mats out on my show dogs if it is in the belly/leg/armpit area. Don't let them make you feel like garbage - and I can tell you one thing - mats CAN happen over night. when I brought Emma home from Westminster, it was a good thing I was planning on shaving her because in 24 hours, she became a matted nightmare and was previously completely mat free because my daughter showed her at Westminster. If it's not too late, call them back and tell them to NOT shave her and just cut the mats out!


Great post! I agree with Stacy 100%.

And, I agree with Lynn, too ... if you can find another groomer, I would go with it. You should not have been made to feel humiliated.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Exact same thing happened to me. Got a call that they had to "shave" Spring because of severe mats. I knew she had a couple on her legs, but isn't that what we pay them for? I had brushed her just the night before, so I can tell you it was not bad. Told her NO WAY on the shave. I went and picked her up, brought her home, it took me about 10 minutes to do the mats on her legs and finished the groom myself. I would definitely find another groomer.


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

SpringHasSprung- I totally wish I would have taken her home and combed those spots out myself.

Jmm-I agree that a badly matted dog shouldn't be tortured with the time it would take to get the mats out but my poor lilly only had 3 tangled spots. The same kind that I normally comb out myself in 5 minutes but I didn't know the groomer wouldn't take the time to do the same thing I do.

Anyone have any suggestions for good groomers around the louisville,ky/cincinnati ohio area?

Here's a picture from my phone of my poor lilly..


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

When Ryder was long he would get some matts that I didn't see right away and my groomer has yelled at me for them but usually she just cut them out when she saw it, not shave him down. =\ I keep Ryder in puppy cut all the time now because of the heat and imo it's a lot easier. I would find a new groomer.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Blaire, Im not sure if Lilly is old enough yet, but my Molly had a terrible problem with tons of mats literally appearing throughout the day, which she had never had a problem with before, and I too felt really guilty because I thought I hadn't been grooming her enough, but my groomers are excellent and they told me it was because her adult coat was starting to come in and because of the difference in the texture of the hair, it was matting uncontrollably. She gave Molly a lovely puppy cut and matting is no longer an issue. Hope you get Lilly sorted, I know its distressing when our babies are cut wrong. Good luck in finding a new groomer xxxxxxx


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

I have seen groomers who just don't want to spend the time, they are looking for the easy way out. I have noticed at a doggie boutique I go to, they have a grooming salon as well, they charge more for taking mats out and give the owner a choice. I just love the long hair but it is a challenge to keep up. I do always run a comb after brushing to make sure all the mats are out. They hide around around the legs and feet very nicely! A comb is a must everyday!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

socalyte said:


> I'd tell her to ONLY cut out (NOT shave) the areas with matts, and to do it as conservatively as possible. My personal feeling is if the matts are in a few locations only, shaving her completely down is NOT necessary. Seems like way overkill to me. Alternatively, you could pick her up and go to a different groomer.
> 
> I have a groomer I adore, thanks to Pam (Pammy4501). She is able to get out any matts Cozette has without "torturing" her. I told her how a lot of people with Maltese end up with their pets shaved for what seems like relatively minor matting-- she said that it is certainly quicker and easier and some groomers would rather not take the time to carefully work on matts.
> 
> I realize not everyone has the same philosophy and not all groomers have the same experience or expertise, but it is well worth finding that special groomer who can go the extra mile for you and your fluff.


You are so right! Shaving is the lazy way!


----------



## menilamili16 (Jun 27, 2011)

Paws Pet Supermarket News" "Paws Pet Supermarket Coupons"

Paws Pet Supermarket has been in the retail pet supply business 
for sixteen successful years.


----------

